# Construction vs. Structural Depth?



## EricIN (Oct 22, 2008)

Longtime Listener first time caller as they say. I'm curious if anyone has a recommendation on which depth section is easiest? I'm to say the least very very underprepared. Worked very few sample problems and have done very little review. My background is in structural but with computer programs doing all the real design work my pratical experience with codes is light. I have the reference texts for either. Looking at the sample test I have I'm more familiar with topics the structural sections cover in general terms but the specific answers and procedures are all greek to me. Construction I've never seen some of the topics but the answers look simple enough I could figure them out during the test. Which would you guys take?


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 22, 2008)

EricIN said:


> Longtime Listener first time caller as they say. I'm curious if anyone has a recommendation on which depth section is easiest? I'm to say the least very very underprepared. Worked very few sample problems and have done very little review. My background is in structural but with computer programs doing all the real design work my pratical experience with codes is light. I have the reference texts for either. Looking at the sample test I have I'm more familiar with topics the structural sections cover in general terms but the specific answers and procedures are all greek to me. Construction I've never seen some of the topics but the answers look simple enough I could figure them out during the test. Which would you guys take?


You're obviously out of time... assuming you're taking the exam on Friday.

My advice: do Construction - it's got the most "common engineering sense" questions. I'm guessing you'll struggle on the breadth - 'cause if not, then you wouldn't be worried about the depth.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, at least you're being honest with yourself (and us) about how much prep you've done. I would say to try the construction... but know that this probably will *not* be the last time you take the test unless you guess *really* well...

Or, contact your state board and find out if you can apply your registration fee to the April exam and skip this one. I don't know if any states actually allow that... but it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## EricIN (Oct 22, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Well, at least you're being honest with yourself (and us) about how much prep you've done. I would say to try the construction... but know that this probably will *not* be the last time you take the test unless you guess *really* well...
> Or, contact your state board and find out if you can apply your registration fee to the April exam and skip this one. I don't know if any states actually allow that... but it can't hurt to ask.


Nah, I think even with a fail it's worth the $250 bucks to have the experience under my belt if I have to take it a again. Surely there must be someone else out there as underprepared as me!


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 22, 2008)

EricIN said:


> Nah, I think even with a fail it's worth the $250 bucks to have the experience under my belt if I have to take it a again. Surely there must be someone else out there as underprepared as me!


Hey, Eric... I'd bet with you instead of against you... but I would need some odds. Anyone willing to give me 4-1 odds?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 22, 2008)

EricIN said:


> Nah, I think even with a fail it's worth the $250 bucks to have the experience under my belt if I have to take it a again. Surely there must be someone else out there as underprepared as me!


Sure... but they probably won't pass this time around either!


----------



## Casey (Oct 22, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Sure... but they probably won't pass this time around either!


I'm with IlPadrino, I like an underdog and am betting on Eric to pass.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 22, 2008)

Casey said:


> I'm with IlPadrino, I like an underdog and am betting on Eric to pass.


I might even go 3-1 odds... but no takers!


----------



## hrun (Oct 29, 2008)

EricIN said:


> Longtime Listener first time caller as they say. I'm curious if anyone has a recommendation on which depth section is easiest? I'm to say the least very very underprepared. Worked very few sample problems and have done very little review. My background is in structural but with computer programs doing all the real design work my pratical experience with codes is light. I have the reference texts for either. Looking at the sample test I have I'm more familiar with topics the structural sections cover in general terms but the specific answers and procedures are all greek to me. Construction I've never seen some of the topics but the answers look simple enough I could figure them out during the test. Which would you guys take?



Just curious,

How did you think you did on the exam?


----------



## ganesh (Dec 19, 2008)

EricIN said:


> Longtime Listener first time caller as they say. I'm curious if anyone has a recommendation on which depth section is easiest? I'm to say the least very very underprepared. Worked very few sample problems and have done very little review. My background is in structural but with computer programs doing all the real design work my pratical experience with codes is light. I have the reference texts for either. Looking at the sample test I have I'm more familiar with topics the structural sections cover in general terms but the specific answers and procedures are all greek to me. Construction I've never seen some of the topics but the answers look simple enough I could figure them out during the test. Which would you guys take?



I had taken in structure depth in 2007( I failes) and what I found was the questions were mostly geared towards bldgs and bldg codes. Also there were lot of analysis qns like indeterminate structures and all that kind of crap which takes forever to solve it. In that situation you best bet is to guess to save time and most of the times the anwer is wrong. I would suggest not to take structures but try transpo or even construction. I myself planning to take const/transpo. I have transpo and structure experience.


----------



## EricIN (Dec 30, 2008)

No shock but I will be taking the test again. Really think I burned myself by going with the construction section. It's new enough that there was just not enough info out there to know what to review. Also the majority of the questions where either project management charts or in some way tied into transportation type question imo. Transpo is my weakest area.

So now I'm thinking of waiting until spring 2010 to retake the exam. I'd like to get another year of experience (won't really relate to much on the test....but what can you do) and focus on some other aspects of my life this year besides this test. Do you thinking I'm shooting myself in the foot by not taking it again right away while it's fresh in my mind?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2008)

EricIN said:


> No shock but I will be taking the test again. Really think I burned myself by going with the construction section. It's new enough that there was just not enough info out there to know what to review. Also the majority of the questions where either project management charts or in some way tied into transportation type question imo. Transpo is my weakest area.
> So now I'm thinking of waiting until spring 2010 to retake the exam. I'd like to get another year of experience (won't really relate to much on the test....but what can you do) and focus on some other aspects of my life this year besides this test. Do you thinking I'm shooting myself in the foot by not taking it again right away while it's fresh in my mind?


Just my opinion - You should take it again as soon as possible, not just to keep the material fresh in your mind, but to keep the ball rolling. If you take a break, it is very hard to start up again. Good luck either way.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Dec 30, 2008)

EricIN said:


> No shock but I will be taking the test again. Really think I burned myself by going with the construction section. It's new enough that there was just not enough info out there to know what to review. Also the majority of the questions where either project management charts or in some way tied into transportation type question imo. Transpo is my weakest area.
> So now I'm thinking of waiting until spring 2010 to retake the exam. I'd like to get another year of experience (won't really relate to much on the test....but what can you do) and focus on some other aspects of my life this year besides this test. Do you thinking I'm shooting myself in the foot by not taking it again right away while it's fresh in my mind?


Sorry to hear that you didn't make it.

Before deciding to put it off, check w/ your state to find out how many tries you have, and if they need to be consecutive. For instance, in Texas, your approved application gives you the right to take the exam UP TO 4 times. But, if you skip one that you are eligible to take, it counts as one of your tries. So, for Civil, if your first attempt was in October '08, your last attempt (without having to re-apply) would be April 2010.


----------



## EricIN (Dec 30, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Sorry to hear that you didn't make it.
> Before deciding to put it off, check w/ your state to find out how many tries you have, and if they need to be consecutive. For instance, in Texas, your approved application gives you the right to take the exam UP TO 4 times. But, if you skip one that you are eligible to take, it counts as one of your tries. So, for Civil, if your first attempt was in October '08, your last attempt (without having to re-apply) would be April 2010.


Checked this morning. Total of 3 tries with no time limit.


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 30, 2008)

EricIN said:


> Do you thinking I'm shooting myself in the foot by not taking it again right away while it's fresh in my mind?


Assuming money isn't a problem and you're not penalized for failing... take it again as soon as possible.


----------



## EricIN (Dec 30, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> Assuming money isn't a problem and you're not penalized for failing... take it again as soon as possible.


If i do decide to take it again this spring I'm thinking of buying the "Passing Zone" program thing on the PPI's website because my biggest problem was scheduling study time and not letting myself get overwhelmed with the material. Does anyone have an opinion on this product or have a detailed study schedule? I'm still leaning toward putting it off until 2010 and trying to get transfered to the project management dept at my company so I never have to take it. :blink:


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 30, 2008)

EricIN said:


> No shock but I will be taking the test again. Really think I burned myself by going with the construction section. It's new enough that there was just not enough info out there to know what to review. Also the majority of the questions where either project management charts or in some way tied into transportation type question imo. Transpo is my weakest area.
> So now I'm thinking of waiting until spring 2010 to retake the exam. I'd like to get another year of experience (won't really relate to much on the test....but what can you do) and focus on some other aspects of my life this year besides this test. Do you thinking I'm shooting myself in the foot by not taking it again right away while it's fresh in my mind?


Did you post your diagnostics?


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 30, 2008)

EricIN said:


> If i do decide to take it again this spring I'm thinking of buying the "Passing Zone" program thing on the PPI's website because my biggest problem was scheduling study time and not letting myself get overwhelmed with the material. Does anyone have an opinion on this product or have a detailed study schedule? I'm still leaning toward putting it off until 2010 and trying to get transfered to the project management dept at my company so I never have to take it. :blink:


One word... Testmasters. If you have the cash (it's something like $1500), you can't go wrong. It's super-concentrated (about 80 hours of classroom spread over three long weekends) but will help you focus on just the material you need. You can search about them here (many have given their opinion) or at the other board.


----------

